

Yahoo Meme (Twitter knockoff) - mshafrir
http://meme.yahoo.com/

======
mshafrir
"Não tem tempo nem paciência pra blogar? Então o Meme foi feito sob medida pra
você. Aguarde."

translates to

"Do not have time nor patience for blogging? So Meme is tailored for you.
Wait."

~~~
dotcoma
so you do need some patience ;)

------
rglullis
Yahoo Meme is not being placed as a twitter knockoff. Rather, they will push
it as a tool to spread links, pictures, news, etc.

It's for the kind of thing that you don't want bookmark with delicious, but
want to share with your friends. The user base will certainly be different,
too. The user from Yahoo Meme will have the same profile from MySpace.

------
csbartus
Targeted only to Portuguese ... how this would kick off Twitter?

~~~
herval
it's probably a smart move from Yahoo -- brazil is known for adopting 'lesser'
stuff (orkut instead of facebook, fotolog instead of flickr/similars), some
video sites instead of youtube (although youtube is also popular here)

launching a twitter for the brazilian market is a rather obvious idea.

Although twitter is catching up real quick in brazil, so maybe it's a bit
late...

~~~
pkulak
What does Portugal have to do with Brazil?

~~~
jrmurad
Where are you getting Portugal from? Portuguese (the language spoken in
Brazil)?

Clicking the "acesse"* link brings me to Yahoo's clearly Brazilian portal.

* which I think might be spelled "accesse" with two C's in Portugal (like acção->ação [action] changed from Portugal to its former colony)

~~~
pkulak
Ah, I didn't know they spoke Portuguese in Brazil.

------
Sal
Not even worth talking about at this point

